# AppStore - Lost app before sync.. how to reinstall?



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I finally got this thing working, and made a bunch of purchases. But when I synced, it asked to authorize computer. I did this, and then synced.

But the only problem is that I hit the 'x' on an app that I purchased for $10 before syncing, and now it was not backed up or appears.

Any ideas on how to get it installed again? I don't want to hit the $9.99 button since I may get charged twice.. Please help!!


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

Just re-download it. iTunes store will say something about having already purchased this and ask you if you wish to download it again... no charge.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks so much!!! It worked perfect. I was afraid that I would have to repurchase it or wait for a response email... now I can play Crash Bandicoot!!


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

zlinger said:


> Thanks so much!!! It worked perfect. I was afraid that I would have to repurchase it or wait for a response email... now I can play Crash Bandicoot!!


Haha! Isn't it so fun! It reminds me of CTR for PlayStation 1 (Crash Team Racing - best game ever.)


----------

